

Show HN: Varkala for iOS. No more scattered lists of restaurants/bars. Thoughts? - vivekmgeorge
http://varka.la

======
vivekmgeorge
Hi I’m vivekmgeorge (or Vivek). I am working on Varkala with ruddct (Rudd). We
are two guys who outside of our passion for tech love exploring and trying new
things.

One thing we have noticed is that all of us get recommendations for places to
try from friends, family, or colleagues. Sometimes we get ideas as we commute,
when checking our Instagram feed or reading a food blog. The problem is being
able to keep track of all these great suggestions in an easy way and being
able to share them. That is why we built Varkala.

Varkala allows you to stop worry about finding the right place to grab a drink
on a first date or coffee with an old friend because your personal journal of
great places are saved in your pocket.

We are planning on doing a big PR push in a few weeks and would love the
communities feedback. Let me know what you think here or if you like you can
email me directly at vivekATvarkaDOTla. Thank you!

------
coreymaass
This looks great! Nice and simple. I know it's cliche, but I look forward to a
social aspect, too. My immediate and/or local friends are the foodies, not me.
:-)

~~~
vivekmgeorge
coreymaass thanks for the feedback! We have focused a lot of attention on the
design to make sure it is easy to use and aesthetically pleasing. There is
currently some social aspects to it - you can share places and lists to
FB/Twitter or directly to friends. Deeper social integration is something we
are thinking about, but want to do it consciously and not in a "cliche" way.
Thanks again for your input and let your friends know :)

------
sritch
Is this US only? I want it in Canada!

~~~
vivekmgeorge
Hey sritch! And want to be in Canada. We would absolutely love to be available
outside the US, though unfortunately our location data provider doesn’t yet
support it. We’re always looking for ways to expand beyond the US, but in the
mean time you can manually add places in other countries by: * Opening the
Varkala app and tapping ‘Add Place’ * Scrolling to the bottom of the screen
and tapping ‘Can’t find it?’ * Then give the place you’d like to add a name
and address

Let me know what you think!

~~~
sritch
It's only in the US App store :(

~~~
vivekmgeorge
Correct. I know some people have changed their app store settings to the US to
get Varkala :) Here are the instructions from Apple if you are interested:
[http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT6119](http://support.apple.com/en-us/HT6119)

